# How many brute owners lost their motor?



## 88rxn/a

state your year, what happened and if you stayed stock and how you are preventing it again...


me,
08
spun the rod bearing, low oil heavy foot..
stock internals
oil cooler (extra oil capacity and cooling)
aftermarket rad and fan.
check oil every stop!
i hope this helps!


----------



## phreebsd

mine's on my way out. ran it low on oil and under heavy load.


----------



## Jaycob22

Im 99% sure i spun a rod bearing.. I ran it low and didnt know. Its at the shop right now..


----------



## josh88

havent blown the engine yet but i think the front diffs on the way.


----------



## Masher

08 and I sunk it many times. Haven't cracked it but sure the rod bearing is gone.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Havent broken anything but axles :haha: 1400 + miles , 180+ hours. And I smash it on a daily basis


----------



## Masher

He lets her eat daily...


----------



## wood butcher

thats cuz its a 650 , the 750's are like glass bottles , u shake them too hard and they will break.


----------



## 88rxn/a

and that my friend is the truth!
my friend beats his 650 just as hard as i do and he's had his a year longer than me!


----------



## walker

hi my name is brad and i've been lucky ...... but i do have a jinxed lift on now so it maybe a matter of time..... thanks for listening lol


----------



## wood butcher

lets see some pics of the lift man


----------



## 650Brute

wood butcher said:


> lets see some pics of the lift man


Lets see that ORANGE Brute Force...


----------



## hondarecoveryman

650Brute said:


> Lets see that ORANGE Brute Force...


 :agreed:


----------



## GWNBrute

Spun a rod bearing, from a combo of things the first thing was on a long ride in deep snow with the throttle to the hand bars I run the oil low and didn't have some with me to top it off(or should I say fill it up). The final straw was getting stuck in a sandy pond and the motor died on me and took on water through the pipe and the rear seal leaking probably didn't help either.

Got it rebuilt and put some HC pistons in so it was a blessing in disguise. All I have to do is put the thing in!! I'm going to do a few things different this time around to prevent this, like change my crank case vent and bring spare oil with me>


----------



## walker

yea where them pic's of the tang sponsored brute woodro .... and as soon as we got done i left and dropped the brute off and went straight to work ....


----------



## YoungBlooD

i learned the hard way not to let a friend borrow your brute force when he has rode three wheelers his hole life. He borrowed it for one day and sank it. He said well my three wheeler when it dies after a deep hole i just run the starter till it starts then he said the hole wasnt that deep i just dont undersand. i got the bike back and there was nothin but mud and water in the carb and took me about 7 oil changes to get all the water out, but the damage was already done for when he didnt pull the plugs to shot the water out the starter bent both rodes. he tore up the hole top end i just got it back all rebuilt. luckly he was a good friend and paied for it all


----------



## DaBrute

^^^ Dude....that sucks big time! I hope seeing as he paid , u threw in a 860?


----------



## Roboquad

My motor will be back together this weekend *3rd *time this year. I pulled it apart for spring cleaning. *#1* was overheated warped bad. kept the lower replaced all upper. Ebay motor for parts.*#2*cam bolts pulled out added heelie screws... rode hard last week. pulled a water ski (that was red neck-ish.) *#3 *warped again. hot motor, cold water.(*GO FIGURE*) machined it 9 one thousanths back to flat, now see if I can keep the coolant where it belongs.​


----------



## 1970chev

06 750 sunk bad once, 5 oil changes, 
over heated due to overflow bottle nipple not having a hole in it!!
started using some oil then more and more, finally took it in they warrantied cam chains overflow bottle, could not doctor the pictures and parts to Kawi for warrantee pistons ended up with a $1985 bill... better than i thought it was going to be
i'v had it back for a month with no change to take her for a rip, maybe this weekend...


----------



## bruteman

Mines in the shop right now the parts are at kawi second spun bearing and I'm not taking it no more till they give me a new motor and then its for sale and I'm off to a can-am


----------



## 88rxn/a

^^
low oil?


----------



## IBBruin

My 700 has been sunk more times than I can remember. I normally do that at the beginning of the ride. I don't remember how many times I've ran it with milky oil in it and finished the weekend ride. Mines going on 6 years old and besides pulling the jugs once after I flipped it over in the sand pit at Mud Creek, all I've ever done is change the oil every now and then and ride it like I stole it.


----------



## walker

drive it like you stole it hahahah.. you drive like grandpa i've seen you in action


----------



## IBBruin

I am a grandpa tyvm and if you happen to live long enough, you will be also one day. You saw me in 2WD after I broke my axles with my wife on the back.

I've never had to rebuild my engine.


----------



## walker

yea i know you were haven to limp the ol 700 around...


----------



## 00Joe

New to board. I lost my factory rings around 200 miles on the clicker due to cracked carb boot that I know the dealer overtightened. Installed wiseco high comp pistons, new rod bearings cause the stocks were wore out(too much water riding), and put in hot cams stage 1's and haven't had any more motor problems since(knocking on wood). 500 miles later and still hammerin down.


----------



## Polaris425

00Joe said:


> New to board. I lost my factory rings around 200 miles on the clicker due to cracked carb boot that I know the dealer overtightened. Installed wiseco high comp pistons, new rod bearings cause the stocks were wore out(too much water riding), and put in hot cams stage 1's and haven't had any more motor problems since(knocking on wood). 500 miles later and still hammerin down.


welcome to the forum! post up some pics of that beast!! :rockn:


----------



## lg07brute

07 with 800 milesn not sure what the heck happened but full oil and not overheating but spun a rod bearing. Thank god for warranty otherwise woulda been a 3100 dollar bill.


----------



## 650Brute

lg07brute said:


> 07 with 800 milesn not sure what the heck happened but full oil and not overheating but spun a rod bearing. Thank god for warranty otherwise woulda been a 3100 dollar bill.


 OUCH...........


----------



## lg07brute

Yea, 1300 in parts, 1700 labor. All the replaced was bearings seals and gaskets.


----------



## lg07brute

The part that got me was i had to adjust the valves 3 days later myself, told me he never had the top end apart, but i could bring it back and pay for them to do it, BUT.................. how the heck do you replace the head gaskets and a wrist pin and rings without takin the heads and such off? :thinking: Pretty sure he thought i'd just bring it back and they could ream me for that one. Happy you folks are around for the how-tos and advice.


----------



## Roboquad

WELCOME TO *THE CLUB*...WERE All CARD CARRYING MEMBERS.If you haven't yet...you will.oh you will...


----------



## skid

08 750 stock the first time, exhaust, lift, snorkels, and wheel spacers 2nd time. both times i took in water and spun bearings on the crank, but the second time i didn't start it after it drown out, i had it towed to the truck and after many oil changes got all the water out but then the oil filter somehow melted and stopped flow to the engine so it spun a bearing and died. Both times it was sunk in clean lake water. I'm getting really good at taking the engine out and doing rebuilds. But after the last rebuild i toke a 09 850 polaris off the line and beat it by a few lenghts for a bit, and i can do wheelies and he can't so i'm still happy with my machine:rockn:


----------



## DjScrimm

2008 Brute 750. This SOB been under way to many time, i forgot around number 9. Runs like the day i got it! This last time it went in pure silt mud water... everywhere iternally. She's in pieces right now,motor. Puttin back together this weekend and I'm sure sheel run like a champ as usual. Wanted to throw the High compression in there.... some how my funds disappeared, QUICKLY:thinking:


----------



## jmeier1981

What are all the possible mods to help get the most life out of your engine? Ive heard OIL COOLER, and CATCH CAN MOD. Is there anything else to add to the list? Im getting mine back next week and would like to do anything I can to avoid the cost and down time with another rebuild.

Also, what kind of break in method should I use for the rebuild, Ive been told just to take it easy the first two tanks then have at it. Is this sufficient?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I'm a "Card-Carrying Member" of the Brute Submarine club...Thank God for Insurance!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!

2 Brutes down!

06 Brute 750i-Submarined
08 Brute 750i-Rolled over in Serpent Pit at Rock's Bottom, Belly Up!!! lol

Yeah walker, let's see some pics...


----------



## walker

goober check kawa pic thread


----------



## Roboquad

*Hey-Jmeier.* if you want it to live don't drink while driving, it makes your nads swell to the point you think your bike is bullet proof . Ususally starts something like this "Here hold my beer, watch this ! " Oh and ends on this particular page ... again...Card carrying member


----------



## hondarecoveryman

hondarecoveryman said:


> Havent broken anything but axles :haha: 1400 + miles , 180+ hours. And I smash it on a daily basis


 I retract my previous stament :aargh4: no comp on rear cyl. at 1486 miles


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

dude that sucks..


----------



## nils

07 close to 4K, no issues, swamped it at 1k in a lake, purged/cleaned ok, run amisol synthetic


----------



## oak1971

Don't do dumb crap and you wont break. Pretty simple.


----------



## parkerexpress

Ran low on oil once, only for bout 30 seconds. Belly up in clean creek water with little water intake. Many oil changes later she still puring along with only a little tick in the front cylinder when she"s cold. I am assuming its a lifter or valve adjustment. I run Mobile One Synthetic....


----------



## derk

Haven't done the autopsy yet but i drowned mine last week. Pretty sure i atleast stuck the rings, possibly broke one and possibly spun a rod bearing. I'm going to try some simple things first like soaking pistons/rings with oil but pretty sure i'll have to rebuild.


----------



## LSU Menardo

Blew A Head Gasket And Got Water In Through Bad Snorkle Job By The Previous Owner... Thanks Robbie!! Had To Get Head Gasket Replaced And Cylinders Changed Out... A Nice $2800 Bill To Go With It... Its Only Been Like 2 Months Or So And It Has Not Ran Worth A ****... Its Been Back To The Shop Once And Is Going back Tomorrow! YAY Cant Wait For The New Bill!


----------



## mystical_ice

guys i've got a question. when the bike gets water in the intake, why are ya'll getting water in the oil? the intake goes to the carburetor, which goes into the cylinder, right? when does it ever mix with oil???


----------



## Guarino113

the crank case vent hose goes from the air box to the crank case. when water goes in the airbox it goes down the hose into the oil. if you take your filter out you will see two holes. its the bigger one. the small one is a drain.


----------



## mystical_ice

ahhhh ok, see THAT makes sense. i just remember seeing two big holes when i took my airfilter out.

Another question: i noticed the fan has a vent... it leads up the steering column - does that terminate into the airbox? if not, and the brute is snorkeled (Something i plan on doing soon), how do you remedy that?


----------



## Guarino113

it just goes into the pod and stops. if thats what you mean. you shouldnt have to do anything with it except make sure its there.


----------



## skid

oak1971 said:


> Don't do dumb crap and you wont break. Pretty simple.


i beg to differ, doing dumb crap is fun.


----------



## skid

gone through 2 engine rebuilds, both spun rod bearings, once low on oil (had to much water in there instead), second time the oil filter plugged up and no oil could get through, why it plugged is still a mystery, all this on an 08 brute 750 with only 500 miles. i snorkeled it now and lifted it and i should have done that in the very beginning, but then again i didn't find this site until it went through the first engine.


----------



## the grizzly muder

bruteman how much my son wants a brute


----------



## 2008redbrute

If you was to take the crank case vent hose off the airbox and run up with snorkles would this stop water from getting to the oil and causing probs?


----------



## 88rxn/a

^^
i think you have it mixed up.
the crankcase vent goes to the air filter box and riding the bike vertical (IE wheelies and riding in water with front end floating) and long distances of WOT runs (wide open throttle) causes OIL from the crankcase to puke into the air filter. lack of oil to the crank = spun crank bearings.

the water in the oil is from sinking it in water. the water gets into the air filter along with the CVT transmission.

snorkel it and do the crank case MOD.

you can run the crank case line up to the POD but this just prevents oil puking into the air filter.


----------



## x rated mudders

ran a yr wit out snorkels till i found mimb snorkeld it but after drowning it couple times motor finnaly started smoking and im rebuilding to an 840 kit:rockn:


----------



## ruffin outlaw

2006 Brute Force 750, spun a rod bearing and locked up the rear cylinder pretty sure it was already damaged before i ever hit the holes with it, and looking back i should have snorkeled it first, well right now it's in the shop i'm replacing all of the internal bearings throughout the cases, and the a/babbitt bearing was trashed in my stock cases so i had to get another set that came out of a 2007, but, i ain't goin back stock i had the jugs worked 2.0mm over and wiseco pistons are waiting to be put back in the hmf slip on will also be on it and snorked when it comes out of the shop hopefully by next month at the latest, if it won't for superbogger 750 i wouldn't have another set of cases to even build this motor so my hats off to him. love the site and keep hell raisin and bogging cause thats what mudinmyblood is all about. Ruffin Outlaw:rockn:


----------



## forcefulbrute88

I just bought a 2009 Brute. Should I be concerned about blowing my motor?


----------



## Polaris425

forcefulbrute88 said:


> I just bought a 2009 Brute. Should I be concerned about blowing my motor?


not unless you fill it full of mud/water. You should snorkel it if you plan on doing any mudding.. we have instructions on how to do it yourself in the how-to section.


----------



## 88rxn/a

forcefulbrute88 said:


> I just bought a 2009 Brute. Should I be concerned about blowing my motor?


most blown motors are from neglect. watch for leaking seals (front and rear driveshaft outputs on motor) and other spots. keep an eye out in the air filter for oil if you ride long wheelies or long periods of WOT (wide open throttle) runs, and sinking it like polaris425 stated.
just preventative maintenance is all you need to do!:rockn:


----------



## Guest

Got an '08 Brute 750i and the only problems i've had are the ones that i've contributed to. Busted a tie-rod (hit a tree at the bottom of a trail), busted front bash plate (hit a big rock doin about 30mph in a creek), Bent my handle bars @ the bad lands in Indiana last year and lost the radiator over flow bottles cap in a large mud hole and sucked in a bunch of mud. Had to flush the entire system several times but nothen serious. You have to PAY to PLAY...:rockn:


----------



## codyh

I've had 2 650i's, didnt have them for a 2 months rod and bearings on both. What can I say, Im a lucky guy


----------



## bigblackbrute

i gt a crank bearing. being fixed as i type this.


----------



## WoodBoy

1st time i spun rod bearing, 2nd time i at all the nikasil off the cylinder walls, 3rd time i blew headgaskets (easy fix)


----------



## ranceola

not mine ride it like you stole it it just keeps going


----------



## subforeman

ok, ive been reading through this thread and ive noiticed that many of you said that yall have gotten water into the bottom end of the motor. why dont yall just run your crankcase vent around the top/side of the airbox, put a few loops in it, and connect it back to the air box. i have seen this done on many bikes (including mine) and it does prevent water from entering the crankcase. only reason im saying all this is b/c i havent heard about anyone doing this on a brute and i was just wondering why.


----------



## drtyTshrt

I have finally posted to this thread. Rod bearings. live and learn.


----------



## Brutetherapy

Ok, can someone explain what a spun rod bearing sounds like before it breaks ? I blew my top end up.Well locked it up..The cause was water..I have been hearing a out of the ordinary noise coming from behind the CVT cover.The dealer says the clutch is fine .. And its normal noise..Im not so sure..


----------



## bigblackbrute

i refrase my previous state ment about a crank bearing. i stacked all the rod bearings on my crank and have to replace the 2 rods and the crank. a rod bearing will be makein a real bad knock rite wen it is goin out. very expensive to fix.


----------



## Brutetherapy

Like this ?

[ame="http://s765.photobucket.com/albums/xx298/CORYSREEF/OTHER/?action=view&current=d8a47c18.flv"]







[/ame]

The belt was a little loose during this video.But with the cover on, at times i can here a knocking noise like the one in this video..i did put 250 miles on it with the knock im talkin about though..And another site said it was my clutch that needs serviced.


----------



## Brute_dillon

hey 1970 chevy when u sunk the brute what did she do? i sunk mine iv changed the oil 3 times oil looks good now but now it just smokes really bad ????


----------



## camo09brute

09 750 had topend rebuilt once under warranty do to smoking now i spun a rod bearing after sinking it about 4 times. Looking to go BBK now


----------



## bigblackbrute

Brutetherapy said:


> Like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> The belt was a little loose during this video.But with the cover on, at times i can here a knocking noise like the one in this video..i did put 250 miles on it with the knock im talkin about though..And another site said it was my clutch that needs serviced.


yep sounds like the begining or a rod bearing to me. mine started like that and got louder and louder over time and the time period was only bout 45 minutes.


----------



## Brutetherapy

45 minutes ?? I have put about 15+ hrs on mine with this noise..Dont ya think my motor would have been long gone by now if the bearing(s) was bad ? Sorry for the questions but i just dont know..Ha.I will be so upset if i have to get in the motor again* already*
The thing that gets me is with the cover off its loud and i cant tell where the noise is coming from.at idle its obviously louder..with the cover on at idle i cant here that knocking noise, when i get the rpms up in gear thats when i can start to here it again..
Is there a way to check this with out pulling the motor ? I would hate to pull the engine to find out my clutch needed shims =) and the bearings are fine..


----------



## bigblackrancher

take your clutches off and run the motor


----------



## eagleeye76

I just bought an 08 650i left over and when i let off the gas i here a clicking noise. sounds like it's around the front of the engine. any ideas?


----------



## deadman inc

You know i haven't had my brute that long and i have done a lot of work to it. Putting a new lift on it, new tires, snorkeled, radiator relocate, back seat, clutch springs, belt and etc. What would everyone do if no body did any work to any of your bikes? Every time you do something you learn more about it. Most people on here speak every little detail about there bike especially when it breaks, stuck in mud or milk it. I haven't any motor problems thank goodness (knock on wood). When that time comes i for sure i will know. I guess the blown motor is an excuse to build a bigger one??? I couldn't be any more happier with my brute than any other bike. I even call my wife at home when im out of town on work to see how the brute is looking or doing lol. She gets mad when i do that. hahaha


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame

Haha nice deadman my girlfriend got ma at me when I bought my 2010 brute still hasn't rlly gotten over it


----------



## meangreen360

Not mine but my cousin had an 08 750i. He bought it new,8 months later motor locked up. Dealer said there was silicone throughout the motor. Rebuilt it under warranty. 2 months later started knocking. Now he went out and bought a 09 polaris 850xp


----------



## shootforce750

2009 brute 750 44 hrs spun rod bearing and really good with keeping up maintaince miss my brute 650 now going to Polaris 850 if everything goes right


----------



## vogie

I'm a little concerned here after reading these posts lol. I didn't really sink my Brute but i went through a deeper hole and took water into my air box which stalled out my engine.

I tipped it and drained out the water and it wouldn't turn over. Sure enough there was water in the cylinders so I pulled the plugs and shot the water out only to find the crank full with water.

Long story short, towed it home and did the best maintenance I could to it. Quad had 20hours on it and I am now up to 60hours+, hasn't burnt a drop of oil or anything should I be concerned about a possible engine failure?


----------



## monsterbrute750

Blew the top end on my '05. Got a little water in the airbox and didn't know it. Took off WOT and she puked hot oil all up the front of me [this was at Highlifter Nationals '06.] Took her back to camp, drank a few and scratched my head. Got up the next day and flushed her out a couple times. Made it through the weekend and about two more rides at home and she blew.


----------



## hogridr

Mine takes a licking and keeps on ticking, from the mud pits to the Mtns. My worst has been a bent tie rod and busted the bead on the front tire. I had to pull myself out with the winch because nobody else could get to where I was to begin with, let alone help get me out. I have the only Brute in the group.


----------



## KidRock

Two new heads.
I traded my built 2003 rincon that was perfect for the brute, he said the only problem was the rear header pipe was cracked. I got home and it started overheating, I checked, no coolant. I filled it and it started comming out the rear header pipe, I changed the rear head and it started comming out the front, I changed the front head and so far so good. Now I have to change the crank seal, upper front a-arm bearings, and a rear wheel bearing.


----------



## JD GREEN

So far so good its an '09 with 2200 miles and they had to re-ring it once under warranty and a few other issues with warranty covering them all. I did put a piece of cut inner tube around the steering shaft which has really helped with water and snow but its running better than ever.


----------



## deere4ty

Spun rod bearing. Previous owner ran through a lot of water. I got it for good price due to the fact it was on its way out, oil was white. It finally finished off after a month of riding on new oil. Im rebuilding myself, done truck motors but this is a little different, currently tracking down clutch and flywheel pullers before I can tear it down anymore.


----------



## brutemike

Mine just locked up dont know why but i guess its time to start pulling it apart.


----------



## speedman

mines an 05 sunk it the first time with a cracked front pipe took it back to camp changed oil couple times got her to run again, then a week later she got flipped in water did the same thing like last time and and it never ran right after so now its at the docters office waiting to see whats wrong with her. hopefully the cost is not a lot if it is then she stuck sick lol


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750

2005 brute force 750,
adjusted the valves and got a new exhaust on it,
one week later locked up engine,
problem: shreaded a valve to peices and bent another one and now need a new piston, and top end, 
how i'd prevent this from ever happening agian would to have my valves adjusted professionaly!!


----------



## kylej1291

1st - spun bearing due to bad water pump seal dumping water in oil.
2nd- spun bearing due to flipping in parking lot hole at red creek..
3rd- stuck rings due to ripped carborator boot in mud bog at red creek.
4th - havent torn down yet but it has a rod knocking due to hammering on it on a hill low on oil... 

prevention -- amsoil, checking regularly, riding honda 300 after i reach the "limit".. and putting it together VERY VERY slowly checking everything one piece at a time with no deadline to finish... and doing EVERYTHING myself so i know for sure


----------



## THACKER

Wats it cost to get one rebuilt?


----------



## brute for mud

09 750 bf front diff not hammering on it when it starts to hop


----------



## hp488

Sounds like a lot of people don't check their oil before riding or don't keep an eye on that rear seal that always goes out. That is a lot of spun rod bearings I hope I don't have that for a long time. If I would have read this before I bought mine I probably would of bought something else, my bike is my pride and joy and I don't want to tear it down anytime soon.


----------



## THACKER

Wheres the rear seal ?


----------



## Mclovin

Thacker the rear seal is right on the motor were ur drive shaft goes in


----------



## THACKER

THANKS MCLOVIN


----------



## Roboquad

I have done the top end work only. Swam out to retrieve the bike in a visibly alligator infested river.been under water 3 times dead. Engine is fine .650 not made of glass. Wires and electrical is another story. Bike is an 06. I would recommend for those that do like it deep. Flush the motor.10% of the oil&mud stays in after a change...


----------



## jrfonte

I noticed the other day the rear seal on mine is wet with oil already and it doesn't even have 250 miles yet think I'm gonna take it for warranty before it goes out next month.


----------



## MinnKawi

hp488 said:


> Sounds like a lot of people don't check their oil before riding or don't keep an eye on that rear seal that always goes out. That is a lot of spun rod bearings I hope I don't have that for a long time. If I would have read this before I bought mine I probably would of bought something else, my bike is my pride and joy and I don't want to tear it down anytime soon.


Same here. I really like my Brute but it better last. I dont ride in mud or water so that should help.


----------



## rybrute06

Got a 06 Brute 750. Bought it with 400 miles and about 200 later i had a horrible knock. Was low on oil and didn't know it and spun a bearin. Got it rebuilt and now check the oil every day before i ride.


----------



## findmeinthemud09

why does everyone run brutes they seem to tear up to easily


----------



## Tinker

_why does everyone run brutes they seem to tear up to easily _

I think they are great quads. Mine has been more than dependable. But read what most of these guys are doing. Most are talking serious mudding. The motors (rod bearings) are going because of low oil or water/mud in the oil, simple as that. Like my dealer told me, "the brutes like clean oil". I have seen brutes (650) with close to 20,000 km on the original motor. That was one of the reasons I bought my 650i


----------



## NMKawierider

Tinker said:


> _why does everyone run brutes they seem to tear up to easily _
> 
> I think they are great quads. Mine has been more than dependable. But read what most of these guys are doing. Most are talking serious mudding. The motors (rod bearings) are going because of low oil or water/mud in the oil, simple as that. Like my dealer told me, "the brutes like clean oil". I have seen brutes (650) with close to 20,000 km on the original motor. That was one of the reasons I bought my 650i


I agree Tinker. I trust mine anywhere and its never.. not.. brought me home. I'm not easy on it either but it gets what it needs when it needs it.


----------



## primetime1267

I totally agree, with any quad. I'll drive them like I stole them and once back home in the garage, I treat them like they're my wife.( or better, LOL) I'll replace all of the fluids and give everything a good once over.


----------



## bobbyg3333

Hey all, 09 750i.
At about 450 miles I swamped and hydro locked mine trying to cross a 10' X 18" deep mud hole. A Zuki 400 spun out & winched out. A Grizz 700 did same. I launced, splashed and was coming out when it died. Not having a clue I tried to start it and in 1/2 a crank it locked. Winched out, pulled the lid and the breather was full of muddy water. Pulled the filter and plenums were full. Tipped over drained water, stood up pulled plugs & cranked a few times. Oil seemed fine. Reassembled and she fired right up. Wheew! Very concerned I got right on the computer and found MIMB (best furum I ever tried and only one I use now.) I did robisrs's 3" C Snorkel and the tie rod mod and went back and kicked that mud holes ***. Still no water in oil but wondering about cylender coating?


----------



## NMKawierider

bobbyg3333 said:


> Still no water in oil but wondering about cylender coating?


Well, the fact that it did hydro-lock says the cylinders were full of muddy water, and there is no way I know of to get every bit of the grit out.

What's left will position itself between the upper ring and piston and will ride against the cylinder leaving small scratches as it wears it self down to a point where it gets burned out. If its not very much, then it will take a while before she starts burning oil as the scratchs allow the oil to by-pass the rings. As it gets worse, the more oil it will loose so keep a watch on it. Most likely at some point in the near future you will be breaking it down and putting a BBK in. My fingers are crossed for you though...hope it all got blown out.


----------



## bobbyg3333

What's a BBK?


----------



## NMKawierider

bobbyg3333 said:


> What's a BBK?


*B*ig *B*ore *K*it. Basicly oversized pistons and rings. You usualy have to bore the cylinders to the correct new size unless the kit comes with new cylinders...but most don't.


----------



## bobbyg3333

Oh yea, I did that on a built 400 scrambler. after melting the piston. Later didn't warm up, screemed up the road and broke all 4 ears that bolt the jug on.

BBK got it.


----------



## bobbyg3333

I miss that bike butt 2 strokes are temperamental. The Brute is the only thing that comes close to the way that 4x4 scrambler handled. The Renegade was almost 3k more at the time and looked kinda funny. My Brute is always a thrill and I haven't been towed home yet, knock on wood.


----------



## bclewis

08 Brute Force 750. 2k miles, 230 hrs. Broke a piston ring shooting out of the hole on the drag strip at Busco Beach. I check the oil before each ride, run Mobil 1 Synthetic, and have changed the front seal once and rear seal twice. I think my problem was running aftermarket open exhaust without feul controller. Leads to lean mixture and hotter cylinder temps.


----------



## pegleg brute

if you get water in, drain it out right away! dont wait 2 weeks before you decide to drain it out!


----------



## Roboquad

*water + metal = **rusty parts *


----------



## J.T.

'08 BF
30" backs
2" HL lift
HMF Swamp Series XL
MIMB Snorkel
HIDs
Custom Audio Pipe
500w amp
Moose front/rear bumper
4000# extreme winch
Almond primary/ red secondary

Locked up Motor

Not fixed yet! looking at options. Do I go with a standard rebuild or go with the 840 BBK? I'm thinkin the BBK! While I'm at it might as well go ahead and put a stage III clutch kit in it too! what do you all think? Anything else I should consider while I'm at it?


----------



## oft brute

sunk at mud nats 2010, drove it another 11 months. she started smoke'n and burn'n oil so i opened it up and found a bent rod and both bearings spun. guess 11 months on wheeler tires up in the sand pit is all you can really ask out of a motor .:lol:


----------



## arky man

02 p650 never had to rebuild and i do stupid stuff all the time it what makes it fun.


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

09 750 
1200 miles 
Not a problem running like a champ. Never been sunk though


----------



## 08bruteforce30s

08 brute 400 miles spun rod bearing. sunk in water one time. so i bought a new can am.


----------



## 88rxn/a

thats sick! im jealous!


----------



## Sanative

2010 brute force 750. 430 miles 60 hours. Hot light and fan decided to go out one hot day, spun rod bearing. 
Edit: turned out to just be an exhaust leak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 08beast

Took to long to figure out I had a bad fuel pump so enough oil leaked out and spun the rod bearings. Rebuilt it with amr std bore an xx cams. Only prevention I'm taking is watching the oil level a lil closer.


----------



## 650Brute

This thread is too long..


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Tinker said:


> _why does everyone run brutes they seem to tear up to easily _
> 
> I think they are great quads. Mine has been more than dependable. But read what most of these guys are doing. Most are talking serious mudding. The motors (rod bearings) are going because of low oil or water/mud in the oil, simple as that. Like my dealer told me, "the brutes like clean oil". I have seen brutes (650) with close to 20,000 km on the original motor. That was one of the reasons I bought my 650i


I very much agree with Tinker. The problem in not just brutes,but all quads that have huge tires and lifts. Hitting every mud hole with the big ol outlaws isn't good for the quad, but it's fun. Lol Things are more likely to break and the life of the atv is considerably less then for example a trail ridden quad. As long as you don't sink it or give her hell, I think these are some pretty good quads. They all have their problems, though.


----------



## fstang24

tx_brute_rider said:


> I very much agree with Tinker. The problem in not just brutes,but all quads that have huge tires and lifts. Hitting every mud hole with the big ol outlaws isn't good for the quad, but it's fun. Lol Things are more likely to break and the life of the atv is considerably less then for example a trail ridden quad. As long as you don't sink it or give her hell, I think these are some pretty good quads. They all have their problems, though.


agreed!!! :rockn:


----------



## Jolley

spun a rod bering last month at rocksbottom, ran it low on oil(forgot to check it before the ride) an had the throttle wide open the whole time haha, got the motor tore down now but i think it will be runnin in the next week or two, an believe me i will be checking that oil from now on


----------



## wes ranch 4x4

ive got 4 brutes 5 motors lol 2 of my 650 motors have bad topends and timingchains but no good bottom ends and i have 2 750s that have no topends and friend vranks and rods then ive got the motor in my 09 which has 1350 miles on it and i beat it pretty hard and has died under water once but cranked right back up and never had water in the motor but i ran it maybe 1/2 qt low on oil one time but only for a few minutes before i refilled it (i need to change my rear output seal) but shes still running however not driving since my front diff locked up doing 50mph on a highline jumping waterbreaks and she put me in the hospital for 3 days.


----------



## burger01

l got 4322kms/ 838 hours on mine, no motor work done


----------



## LM83

All of my problems stem from the type of riding I do. I don't cut the brute any slack. But I maintain the poo out of it. I don't mind it. It's a toy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houckjf

2005 Brute 750
Lots of mud and water
Dealer replaced 1st time under warranty
Didnt do a very good job
DID IT AGAIN 2007


----------



## Jrod-brute11

2011 Brute 4 months old never went into any thing deep "under running boards" had 2" lift and 30in silverbacks. Water got to the intake and went down stalling my bike as i was going accross a hole. It sputtered and i fell off into a hole to my left just above the exhaust sucking muddy water into the top end...Now in the shop spending 2,000+ to have the needed repairs. I and 1 of 4 people that i have met with this same problem on a 2011, one of which is an older gentleman whos bike was all stock, that just splashed through a hole trashing the motor. MY bike should be out of the shop this week, got all the needed supplies to snorkel to prevent the same problem from happening. This apparently is a problem with the intakes that I found out about the hard way.....


----------



## mossyoak54

mine has over 300 hours and 2,000+ miles. So far so good, and it has been beat! Its a prairie but same as the 650 brutes


----------



## talleyman01

2005 all stock at the time regular wheelie in a field spun a bearing.


----------



## RuRandy

2009 750, stock motor going through oil like crazy. No blue smoke but you can smell it in the exhaust. Thinking a broken piston ring but haven't confirmed it yet. Still lots of power just have to keep putting oil in every hour of riding.


----------



## wes ranch 4x4

i posted that i never blew mine well she started puffing some nice blue smoke after this weekend when my fan messed up so i had a small fan handy to put on it so i could still ride but apparently it wasnt enough air movement cause it over heated on me


----------



## dirtyredneck

blew my 2012 brute 750 at 14 hours it died in hole they said my moto monsters slung mud and water in the snork and thats what killed it. $4000 later i got it back and rode about 2 hours and busted a boot on a axel.GOOD TIMES.


----------



## wmredneck

Ouch






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

dirtyredneck said:


> blew my 2012 brute 750 at 14 hours it died in hole they said my moto monsters slung mud and water in the snork and thats what killed it. $4000 later i got it back and rode about 2 hours and busted a boot on a axel.GOOD TIMES.


That sucks! Did you have to pay for the rebuild outta pocket or was it covered by warranty/insurance?

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## greenmachine

414 hours on stock motor and all is well nock on wood.


----------



## EdmonW750

770 hours and 3100 miles and ive never rode it and not had her wide open. drowned it twice and Now it has a knock to it but it still stands straight up. It also has no smoke. people say brute cant take a little water. Im debating on weather to run it till it locks up or go ahead and rebuild it. i dont have $2000 layin around so...


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

Well i think i have done everything to this brute you could besides divorce her. Lets see a couple weeks ago i drowned her at dso in crosby probably the 6 or 7 time since ive had the motor and ive only had this motor for about 8 months. well after i drowned her this last time i took her to the truck and did the "FLUSH" thing and carried on. a couple hours later and few miles further i was on the hard pack and lost alot of power and the crank went to knocking. Needless to say i abuse her like a red headed step child. so the list follows for the damage i did this time. Spun a rod, bad bearings, tore up the whole bottom end, shroomed the heck out of all 4 intake valves, broke a the skirting off a piston, tore up rear cyclinder beyond repair, bevel gears chipped up due to shimming, crank case thrased, damaged the heads, pretty much tore her up to the point if it was a red headed step child i should be in prison for life lol. 2400 dollars later i will be back out a DSO saturday around 10am come hang out. morale of the story, i bought this whole motor used and didnt do and true inspection i just bought it out of desire when my last motor shriveled up on me which i should not have done because it was far from great shape the other morale is its a toy it will let you down sooner or later, and as filthy says you aint doing nothing if you aint broke nothing. On that note im including a couple pics for the wondering eyes.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

^^ and btw to add to that i never have ran low on oil or coolant i check that stuff to a tee and change it just to change it some time (excuse to b n garage). And as far as flushing you will never get all the mud water and rust out when you drown it unless you split the case, and if you love wheelies like i do (im an addict) you will eventually cause damage because in doing that you cause your oil pressure to drop and it aint going to get to ur cyclinders if you ride them wheelies long and hard


----------



## wmredneck

bowtietillidie93 said:


> 770 hours and 3100 miles and ive never rode it and not had her wide open. drowned it twice and Now it has a knock to it but it still stands straight up. It also has no smoke. people say brute cant take a little water. Im debating on weather to run it till it locks up or go ahead and rebuild it. i dont have $2000 layin around so...


Run her till she blows!






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## JLOWERY

Main bearings aren't gonna run $2000 I'd fix it before you spin a bearing then your gonna spend $1500-2000

KAWI RULES


----------



## canada's t4

over 8000km's and going strong on an 05 750 orignal motor never babied but never drowned, it wheelies for days and holds wot till the cows come home only issue i have is i cant keep balljoints in it and the intermediat timing chain is making noise


----------



## canada's t4

also just bought a 2006 bruteforce 650i has spun rod bearing rest looks good has 6950kms on it


----------



## h20dies

I got an 06 750 and I guraentee you I have driven it harder then any one of yall I have been riding it without a fan for 3 months now i ride it 4+ hours daily on hard trails always 30mph + hit 3 trees dead on flipped it twice turned over sideways 10 +times and it's running like a bat.


----------



## LM83

U trail ride. Not "all" of us do. I can see a trail bike outlast a pure mud bike. Without a fan, it's a matter of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88rxn/a

h20dies said:


> I got an 06 750 and I guraentee you I have driven it harder then any one of yall I have been riding it without a fan for 3 months now i ride it 4+ hours daily on hard trails always 30mph + hit 3 trees dead on flipped it twice turned over sideways 10 +times and it's running like a bat.


Wow, if u dont that fixed im guessing you will be posting again in this thread and singing a different song!

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck

h20dies said:


> I got an 06 750 and I guraentee you I have driven it harder then any one of yall I have been riding it without a fan for 3 months now i ride it 4+ hours daily on hard trails always 30mph + hit 3 trees dead on flipped it twice turned over sideways 10 +times and it's running like a bat.


Are you proud of this? Hate to say it but that sounds kinda ignorant, just a matter of time before it comes apart treating it that way, hopefully it doesnt hurt you when it happens.

And @ LM83...i agree, doesn't sound like that poor bike would last through 1 full day of riding our style lol
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## h20dies

haha I fixed it up alot ever since that post got a brand new radiator a new fan racked the radiator and doing alot more to get it nice and all im saying is my brute can take a hit plus the engine was a total rebuild to the bone. And i'm not so sure i feel like trail riding is harder then mud because you can't tell me you are in the mud that long compared to trail riding and when im on trails it's always petal to the metal. Mudding just takes alot of gunk and mud into things as long as you clean it afterwards and take care of your bike after a mudpit should be fine but sames go for trailriding you just have a LOT bigger chance of doing serious damage in trail riding hill climbing trees etc etc mud -trail there both fun.


----------



## adam6604

mudding is harder on the bike then trail riding for sure! my poor brute got beat up real bad banging around all the muskeg holes, not to mention the constant switching of gears from Low to Reverse trying to work it out. Bike doesn't sweat while on the trails compared to the skeg' lol


----------



## 02KODIAK400

adam6604 said:


> mudding is harder on the bike then trail riding for sure! my poor brute got beat up real bad banging around all the muskeg holes, not to mention the constant switching of gears from Low to Reverse trying to work it out. Bike doesn't sweat while on the trails compared to the skeg' lol


yea your 650 took a beaten i remember your poor brute


----------



## adam6604

02KODIAK400 said:


> yea your 650 took a beaten i remember your poor brute


hahah yeah that bike sure did.. it's almost put back together and driveable again! bought it back from insurance for 1200$ and gave it to my dad as a project.. should have all the parts in tomorrow to get it mobile!


----------



## areed1234

dirtyredneck said:


> blew my 2012 brute 750 at 14 hours it died in hole they said my moto monsters slung mud and water in the snork and thats what killed it. $4000 later i got it back and rode about 2 hours and busted a boot on a axel.GOOD TIMES.


i give up mmm:33:
maybe a small jeep...


----------



## jprzr

Blew my motor on my 2012 brute 750 had 400 miles on it rolled it in a mud hole rode it rest of the weekend after 6 oil changes and 3 weeks later rode it again over heated and started knocking and smoking in the shop now waiting to see what the damage is 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Well gotta do a complete rebuild. The local shop by my work had it tore down and they said i had mud in the motor so warranty wont cover it and they said It would cost 3grAnd to get her back up and going again. Guess thats the price you pay when you have to many beers and a heavy thumb 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Last year I bought 2 brutes one for me 1 for my wife,blew them both the same year.
mine was an 05 with exhaust,dyna cdi,k&n,jet kit,mudder clutch kit,lift ,tires,etc....but one of the timing chains broke a month after I bought it..
Hers was an 07 no modes just tires her spun the main bearings after it ran hot because of a stripped out water impeller
So where done with them and I ride a can-am and she has a rhino


----------



## brutemike

Mudslinger800x said:


> Last year I bought 2 brutes one for me 1 for my wife,blew them both the same year.
> mine was an 05 with exhaust,dyna cdi,k&n,jet kit,mudder clutch kit,lift ,tires,etc....but one of the timing chains broke a month after I bought it..
> Hers was an 07 no modes just tires her spun the main bearings after it ran hot because of a stripped out water impeller
> So where done with them and I ride a can-am and she has a rhino


This why I will not buy used....


----------



## Guest

Brute forces don't have to be used to be P'sOS!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike

All in what u like then goodtimes.But ive heard people say that about all brands. There was a article in dirt wheels a few years back just like your experience but with cam am sooo what ever floats you boat.


----------



## Guest

I own and like kawasaki but the 750 in the brute/teryx is less than dependable. This thread isn't 16 pages for no reason. I am on other forums as well and there is just thread after thread after thread of guys having problems with these motors. Make great build platforms but in stock form :thumbdown: JMO

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike

I think the biggest reason is do too heat.They should come with an oil cooler and do away with that stupid reset switch for the fan and go with a sealed fuse. If these two where addressed years ago then there wouldn't be know where near as many motors as there is blown up.


----------



## Guest

Yeah and oil puking issues when you put a pipe and controller, sub par rings,etc. Not one of kawi's finer moments. The teryx4 750 redesign seems to be pretty solid. 
Never understood why none of these machines have overheat rev limiters or kill switches to keep people from accidentally running while hot.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wjk17

bought mine a month ago second ride lost power spun rod bearing man was i bummed
2007 750 brute


----------



## Guest

wjk17 said:


> bought mine a month ago second ride lost power spun rod bearing man was i bummed
> 2007 750 brute


Sorry to hear that.:thumbdown:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike

wjk17 said:


> bought mine a month ago second ride lost power spun rod bearing man was i bummed
> 2007 750 brute


The person that had it before you probably sunk it bad and got it cleaned up and sold it but sorry to that.This is why I buy new atvs because I don't trust people when it comes down to selling there stuff.


----------



## phreebsd

my step dad rebuilt my old brute in no time at all. its back stock. sounds brand new.
it was sunk several times (4 i think) and finally spun a rear rod bearing.


----------



## eustismudder

The reason is the kawi bearings are too soft. You can actually take one brand new out of the package and put a groove in it with your fingernail.


----------



## mater750

06 brute DSC stg 1 840, spun rod bearing and maybe a few other things lol. Same thing happened at the same park when I first got the bike a year ago, so now im 0-2 at River Run park. Thats ok tho, I got a few tricks up my sleeves lol

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## bigblackbrute

mater750 said:


> 06 brute DSC stg 1 840, spun rod bearing and maybe a few other things lol. Same thing happened at the same park when I first got the bike a year ago, so now im 0-2 at River Run park. Thats ok tho, I got a few tricks up my sleeves lol
> 
> Fatboyz Customz Crew


Spun due to motor being full of sand. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## brutemike

bigblackbrute said:


> Spun due to motor being full of sand.
> 
> FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


That will do it


----------



## mater750

Lol yep, I know 1st hand from experience. Rebuilds get expensive but im going to redo my snorkels and ive got new boots, air box, and a few other odds n ends to eliminate this prob from happen again. . .I hope lol

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## dodge2500

*had a bad crank knock so went ahead and just did a stock rebuild with all new inturnals after bike jumped timing and bent all valves and damaged both pistons but not did the oil cooler mod to keep oil temps in check and now going to put a larger fan on rad to keep other temps in check also*


----------



## kawierider

2006 750 buried it many times, ran it hard(like I always do) I was running about 65 wide open on blacktop the motor locked up tight and about threw me over the handlebars, thank god the belt broke. ended up with about $5200 in a 1020cc big bore kit that really woke this thing up, you can be running 30 mph wack the gas and it will pick the front tires off the ground like noting even happened. highly recommend the big bore kit, heavy clutch , and gorilla axles


----------



## junior

bought mine blown up with no plastics, rebuilt the old 650 lasted 7/10 of a mile locked up the company I bought the new ready to install crank from sent me a not so ready to install crank. now she is a champ sank once busted tie rods finally broke the new motor in and then replace all the suspension bushings been a lot of issues due to the original owners but now she is a beast


----------



## 05BF750i

2005 750i - its had this knock which i assume is the rod bearings and it wasnt bad til i took the brute to Boggs and Boulders in March, rolled it and broke the tie rod from the spindle, though thats all it did, turns out i knocked the intake snorkel off the back of the intake box, went through some watery mud over the next few weeks and decided to clean the air filter and realized it must have gotten mud and water in the intake. (speculation at this point)

i noticed that before one ride a couple weeks ago and ran some seafoam and it cleared up for most part, figured it was just trash and it "blew out" took it down the road and a mile from the house i was runnin 46 and it started to spit and sputter and clink and clank and finally it crapped out. had to push it back with the truck and havent touched since. 

all my research points to spun a rod bearing, how expensive and time consuming is it and is it worth doing my self or selling for cheap as a blown up motor? what all is involved in that, pistons, valves, rings???? never done a motor before so im skeptical about doing it myself, but am not opposed to teaching myself since i cant mess it up too much more!

any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Sallzy

If the wheelers a keeper than it's well Worth doing it yourself. For one, you know what your getting and how it's put together and most importantly save a ton of money in labor.


----------



## MinnKawi

I think it's crazy to buy a new wheeler and ride it hard or mud bog unless you either know how to rebuild it yourself or have plenty of money ready to do so. I don't have either so I maintain them well and ride them conservatively. I've had great luck with my Brutes as long as I keep certain friends from riding them.........at this moment I am waiting for a new wheel that my "friend" bent from crashing it. Just replaced the rear plastic yesterday he broke in that same crash. The other scratches are there for life because I cant afford to replace plastics for a few scratches. Be careful who you let ride your Brute.


----------



## wideawakejake

sunk mine. lilbigtonka and crew got on it and she was running like a bat out of hell. than just on the trail a couple of weeks later, at about 10 mph, she let lose and puked oil out of the front bottom of the motor. blew a good size hole next to the oil filter . lots of chunks of metal on top of the skid plate. $2400 factory rebuild. kawi and dealer covered half. and kawi did request pics and than some of the parts. starter froze or something while sitting for so long in purgatory, and my dealer got that covered also. so it could have been worse for something that was my fault. cant blame the manufactuers for doing that now with popularity of mud events. but i felt kawi and my kawi dealer were more than fair about it.


----------



## Sanative

Lol well mine started a little knock out of nowhere today...


----------



## 05BF750i

i decided to spend 500 bucks and get all the parts for the motor ill ever need, everything from orings to snap rings to bearings, all will be new. had nFLOW (WBM engines) hone my crank for me and finally got it going back together, just have one head and valve case to go then time to play with the timing!


----------



## THark88

Here's my newb question. When y'all say "sunk" what do u mean? Obviously u don't mean. Just took it in the water.... so what does it actually mean ? And what causes it....


----------



## NMKawierider

THark88 said:


> Here's my newb question. When y'all say "sunk" what do u mean? Obviously u don't mean. Just took it in the water.... so what does it actually mean ? And what causes it....


"Sunk" means it was taken into deep water and for whatever reason, the engine was filled with water. As for the cause...well, lets just say the machine wasn't prepared for that deep of water....lol


----------



## THark88

Understood. What is the most common cause ? If you already have snorkels?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

If say most common is someone in unfamiliar territory and going too deep and rolling under 4+ feet of water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skid

THark88 said:


> Understood. What is the most common cause ? If you already have snorkels?


To much beer in my belly.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

skid said:


> To much beer in my belly.


Yep. 
And unfamiliar territory or too much throttle, which usually comes from too much beer in my belly. Lol


----------



## riderfourlife

2006
Was told I spun a rod bearing as well as some other good stuff, bought the quad used, old owner was not doing proper oil changes/low oil. Stock wbm engine replaced, oil cooler on the way and I do my oil changes!!! Although I did sink her on the test ride of the new engine (let the engine die underwater due to lack of experience) no harm done!


----------



## Brute 840

If u sunk it and the motor was full of water u will be buying another engine soon u may get lucky and make it a year but it will blow up again for sure!!


----------



## riderfourlife

No water got into the motor as far as I could tell, flushed out the engine a few times with an oil/seafoam mix but the oil was not milky from the beginning. I should re phrase, Only the exhaust filled with water, snorkels never went under. I got lucky!


----------



## streched

Put 40 miles on mine, sunk it in a deep mud/ shallow water and a loose battery cable let it shut off and water came up the exhaust. Changed oil a few times and it ran great but had a little chain rattle. Figured a $900 freshen and clean up was better than taking the chance of eating a crank valves and rods and costing 3k. Now I'm just gonna play in the shallow end , make it faster, and watch everyone else break stuff!


----------



## Tweek

Ponds at tower trax claimed mine a couple weeks ago. Something told me that Jim Beam and riding wasnt going to mix well.


----------



## jason042583

I had a 2010 Brute 750 swallowed mud and water through air intake 4 months after I brought it home. I drove it threw a small mud hole, went to fast splashing water over air intake. I wouldnt even call it a mud hole. 1800 bucks to get it fixed. Stock and dont know why they would put the intake in the fron like that. You shoud def put snorkels on even if your not going into deep mud holes.


----------



## wideawakejake

yup. sunk it . winched it out towed it back. drained oil and water out . than it was nursed back to life by Lil tonka and gang the next day.. fresh fluids multible times and she was screaming like a champ again. but not for long. motor let go and blew a good size hole out the bottom by the oil filter. basicly puked its insides out doing 5mph on a hard pack trail. there was evidence of water and mud damage and required a rebuild. my half of the bill was $2400. it was in the shop for 3 months i think. it was a back n forth situation with Kawi over warrenty work and parts and differnt pictures kawi warrenty dept requested. i think the cause was from mud and stuff getting thrown down the snorkle tips while tryingto reverse out of a bad hole. because twentyminutes after that is when she blew. but could have been from the swamping or mechanical failure or all three. dont know why it would run like a champ for a month after the swamping and than just blow , but anyhow im alot smarter now. you live and ya learn. so the sayn goes.

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------

although $2400 poorer.


----------



## dillon2005

i have a 2005 750 .was running it pretty hard and it backfired and quit ..it will start back but its like its running on one cylender ,,took the back spark plug out and its beat flat ..any ideas?


----------



## team_mudnut

dillon2005 said:


> i have a 2005 750 .was running it pretty hard and it backfired and quit ..it will start back but its like its running on one cylender ,,took the back spark plug out and its beat flat ..any ideas?


Sounds like maybe the rod broke and let the piston come up into the plug. Thats a new one on me.


----------



## rmax

shut down in deep water ,oil pump chain somehow jumped an bound up stalling just enough to shut down the engine


----------



## Raider750

Checked oil pretty frequently engine always had a slight knock rode the wheels off of it for two years was rideing over the weekend heard some thing like a broken exhaust pipe or heat sheald started it back up 100 ft later locked up tore it apart found the nichasile was pealed off the rear cylinder wall and the babit was melted on the lower connecting rod. Pulled out 16oz of oil any common places the oil can be going????? I'm going to do both topends and valve seals At least this time I did not throw the front rod threw the cases and cylinder.


----------



## parkerexpress

I have gotten just enough water in the make the oil a little milky. Never filled it up though. Changed oil several time, filter a couple times, still runs great. Burns just slight bit of oil but not enough to even see. I have been lucky so far. But then again, I never rolled it in water or sucked in snorkels. while running. I sucked some in through the crankcase breather...rookie mistake while rushing to put it back together. I don't hammer on it much so that probably saved the engine. I just cruise...


----------



## SLVRBRT

First ride on mine it floated down the river tires up. Snorks don't help so much then. Drained repeatedly, no issues since. Been running great for about 6.5 yrs since then. 

I think the saving grace was clean river water not mucky silty sludgy stuff. Or I just got lucky.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rwolfgang

*Debris...*

2012 BF 750i eps. Thought I spun a bearing, sounded just like rod knock. Tore the whole engine down, all laid out nice and clean on shop towels across the bench and found nothing wrong with it. Scratched my head for hours until I found a small little mark in the top of the front piston and another matching mark in the head. Searched the bench and found half of what appeared to be a smashed crush washer from a spark plug. I should mention that I hadn't changed any spark plugs up to that point and the ones in it had their washers. Stayed stock, new rings and bearings cause I was already in there. All new gaskets and seals.


----------



## boog1969

On my '05 750 had just started it had choke on and walked away. Didn't get 15 foot heard a pop saw oil running out. On drivers side behind coolant tank where bearing is BLEW 4 pieces out of case. Luckily found all pieces had it TIG welded cost $40. That was 1500 miles ago it still has a very lil leak but I can live with that. CAUSE the shifter was not completely in neutral. I run and ride pretty hard so fee very lucky.


----------



## 2006bruteforce750

I bought my 2006 brute force couple months back for 200$ in pieces. The dealer had took it a part for overheating and was wanting 4000 to fix. I got it and everything looks great ordered a ton of parts mostly bolts from it sitting five years and getting lost. The only thing that could cause the overheating is the radiator is full of mud plan on relocating it tho. Gonna put new ring and bolt it back up.


----------



## beavel

Lost my motor 2 months ago in my 08 750. Spun a rod bearing and the rest is history. 

Changed the entire bottom end, New crank, rods, bearings, everything in the bottom end is new. Figured while I was in there I may as well do what I always wanted to do, so Muzzy Super Pro Duals (polished from VFJ), PCV and Auto Tune, DSC 800 HC BBK from Dale with his custom cams. Was already running VFJ clutch springs with my Outlaw 29.5's but will probably send the clutch down for his handy work sometime soon.

As of right now I have the bottom end all done, my pipe and PCV/AutoTune all here, just waiting for my stuff from Dale and then I can't wait to go test this thing out.


----------



## tydurr

2008 brute 750 with over 4,000 miles and engine runs strong as ever. 28 silverbacks and only thing ive had to replace was oil seal and clutch. swamp it almost every time I take it out.


----------



## nFlow

*nFLOW*

Just a reminder that if anyone needs work on their engine, feel free to contact us here at nFLOW Remanufactured Engines. Your engine will come back looking and running just like it did out of the box!!


----------



## 07brute750bishop

*Brute 750*

How much is it to have one rebuilt after being sunk and locking it up


----------



## nFlow

07brute750bishop said:


> How much is it to have one rebuilt after being sunk and locking it up


07brute750bishop, we charge $2,775 for a completely remanufactured 750 engine with core exchange. This price includes free shipping in the lower 48 states. All you have to do is strap the engine to a pallet or place in a tote. We arrange all shipping logistics. The engine will come back looking and running like new. Check us out at nFLOW | Remanufactured Engines & Machining | ATV, UTV. Give us a call at 812-402-8282 to get the process started. 

You can like nFLOW Remanufactured Engines on FB at www.facebook.com/pages/NFLOW/237263726448384.


----------



## donaldg

Not a problem running like a champ. Never been sunk though


----------



## Bruteboy84

08 750 spun bearing my trick is use toyota bearing aluminum can take more heat than the stock bearing


----------



## NMKawierider

My trick was to add an oil cooler to bathe the crank in cool 170 degree oil to take the heat...and expansion away. It also drops the bottom end's temp from 248 down to balance with coolant temps between 197-213.


----------



## MADKAWI

Bought mine in a box. 06 650i
Built it into a 784cc ran great for 700 miles then just started running on one cylinder. One of the timing chains snapped. All it did was nick up one chain guide. Changed all the chains and guides/head bolts etc etc. 
Rebuilt the whole engine again but added a bunch of stuff to keep it cooler and I believe the 05/06 cam chains were prone to failure especially if u don't change oil lots.Has DID chains in it now. Put oil cooler/engine ice/hv water pump and running 10w40 regular oil but will go with 5w50 synthetic soon. 
Put oil pressure, oil temp and water temp gauges. Should be good this time.


----------

